# The butt question...



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have one simple question...How does everyone stop their butts from freezing all the time? I'm a women who rides a lot in cold icy conditions and the body part that always seems to get cold first is my butt.

I was a little embarassed to post this at first but I'm tired of having a cold booty all the time so I decided to ask.

I've tried warmer layers... they just make me sweat everywhere else so that doesn't work.
I've tried shorts... they don't really make "warm" shorts so that was a bust.
I've even tried to stick hand warmers back there but they just move around and end up in the wrong place.

The local hills around here are quite small so a lot of time is spent sitting. How do other people prevent their booty's from getting numb from cold?

Thanks!


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

sit less. ride more.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

c_mack9 said:


> sit less. ride more.


lol I sit as little as possible. The problem is the hills are small and we spent more time sitting on the chair lift and strapping in than actually going down the hill. In 3 hours of night riding we usually get in about 18 runs. Up and Down, Up and Down, Up and Down... It never ends. 

The bonus is the hill is only a 15 min drive from the city which is why we go.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I have found that a side benefit to the crash shorts like asspads is that they keep your bum warm too...


Crash shorts are all too big on me so thats out but thanks for the tip!


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

DoubleT77 said:


> lol I sit as little as possible. The problem is the hills are small and we spent more time sitting on the chair lift and strapping in than actually going down the hill. In 3 hours of night riding we usually get in about 18 runs. Up and Down, Up and Down, Up and Down... It never ends.


Extend your ride by working on things that dont require a lot of speed like butters/presses. Or build a jump somewhere. That is always good for keeping you warm plus you're not sitting. Just a suggestion...

Alcohol keeps you warm too!


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

i know a girl that sewed two small pockets on the inside of a pair of boyshorts and puts disposable handwarmers in them to keep her butt warm.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

pontiuspylate said:


> Extend your ride by working on things that dont require a lot of speed like butters/presses. Or build a jump somewhere. That is always good for keeping you warm plus you're not sitting. Just a suggestion...
> 
> Alcohol keeps you warm too!


if you build a jump, do you just walk back up to hit it? keep lapping it?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Strap in standing up and why are crash shorts too big on you? There are a multitude of companies that make different styles and sizes. My little ex gf was able to find a pair that fit her, I am sure you could as well. That will be your best bet other than what kingkoajmr said


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice. I like the pockets for handwarmers idea! 

As for making the run last longer, I will when I can for sure. This year I'm looking at starting small jumps and learning to ride goofy a little to land jumps. I often ride with very advanced skiers on the bigger hills so I'm doing everything I can to keep up on my little board making it hard to make the run last longer.

I haven't tried on a pair of crash shorts that have fit yet. There's not a lot of choice around here and I don't want to order anything online as a small in one plce is very different then a small in another place.


----------



## lannalee802 (Nov 11, 2010)

Women's Burton Luxury Midweight One Piece | Burton Snowboards


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

go to a thrift store and if u can find neoprene, like an old wetsuit or something for dirt cheap.. cut the butt out to the knees.. sew a strap on to it to fit around waste.. i did this yrs ago for those soggy washington snow days.. i just cut out a flat sections that covered my ass all the way to my knees so wehen sitting on the chair i stayed dry and warm in the ass region.. i hate squishy wet butt


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

Come in all colors.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

it might sound a little weird, but alot of the time if you are cold ANYwhere you can fix it by keeping your head warm. 90% of your body heat is lost from your head. if have long hair that gets cold/wet or a loose fitting hat, fixing those problems could go a real long way.

another thing is to get some merino wool or microfleece boxers or boyshorts. Patagonia, Smartwool, Icebreakers, REI all make stuff like this. 

are you tucking in your shirt? bibs or pants with a high backside and/or suspenders are warmer and keep any snow from getting down there and melting... alot of brands of clothes have zip together jacket/pants too. 

i DO have some thermal basketball style shorts too... made by Volcom


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Little bit of rogaine on the butt cheeks could do the trick 

I like the neoprene shorts idea. Might just have to do that one myself.


----------



## lannalee802 (Nov 11, 2010)

Biornus said:


> Come in all colors.


Blacberry Brandy keeps me warm!


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

kingkoajmr said:


> i know a girl that sewed two small pockets on the inside of a pair of boyshorts and puts disposable handwarmers in them to keep her butt warm.


we're going to need to see her in these boyshorts, you know, for research purposes


----------



## kingkoajmr (Nov 12, 2008)

AngryHugo said:


> we're going to need to see her in these boyshorts, you know, for research purposes


oh that...was just sort of a joke. i've never actually talked to a real live girl.

first post here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/back-country-travel/32663-ups-dropped.html


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

I LOVE the Neoprene idea! Thanks for that. I'm not into chicks but that UPS girl definately has a nice ass. lol Now where's the hunky UPS dude for us chicks?

I always where a hat and helmet with overall type pants so there's no heat being lost by the head nor is there snow going down my back but thank you anyway for the suggestion.

This is what I look like on the hill: A little canon ball!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

DoubleT77 said:


> I LOVE the Neoprene idea! Thanks for that. !


if i remember when i get home i'll take a pic and post it for a better idea.. my cost was all of like 10bucks i think to make it..
i still have it too, just don't wear them anymore as i do not find myself sitting on chairlifts anymore.. 
FYI: i never sat on the snow, always strap in standing up if you can. prolongs frosty butt syndrome


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

People like to slam step in bindings, but here is a good example of how step ins can be a great advantage. If you butt isn;t sitting in the cold stuff then it will stay warmer longer.

Also look at "2XU" or "Skins" get the Compression shorts version. All I wear is 2XUs and my snowboarding pants (Grenade feinds) and they is well warm enough for me in Australia and Japan. They are very thin, but warm and not likely to make your butt look B I G hehe.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

I've a girl friend who has size 23 waist and the smallest sized Pro-Tec impact shorts (for either Women's or Youth - the colour for the label is blue; red for Men's) fit her, in fact a lil too snugly.
So snugly she managed to pop some seams when putting them on and had to get them mended. Hahah.
So, I'm pretty sure they aren't too large for u.
If you find they fit, the pads should keep your tush off the icy ground.
Also, I love compression wear by Skins, I use it for virtually all my sporting activities, soccer, tennis, route marches etc.
They help reduce muscle fatigue, reduce muscular vibrations, improve blood flow and reduce recovery time.
While Skins produces its compression wear in both standard and snow variety, with the latter providing heat retention capabilities, I've only tried the standard ones.


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Ask ye shall receive...we are an equal opportunity forum...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! Thanks for the attempt but I like them a little less Gay looking and a little more manly...kind of like this. 

I will check out those links but my favorite idea is still the neoprene trick.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

the neoprene trick works killer! warm and dry your ass will stay.. and plus its just fun creating something you know you will used for years to come..

so.. i used a sewing machine to sew on the straps and i bought the buckles somewhere? can't remember... its's seriously been an ass saver on those wet sloppy washington snow days riding chairlifts..

check it.. this should help you..


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

oh, another plus is.. it actually pads your ass too if you happen to slam it on some east coast ice


----------



## Hellude (Nov 12, 2010)

I use a tailsaver
Tailsaver
keeps the butt warm and saves your tailbone as well, good stuff.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cavman said:


> People like to slam step in bindings, but here is a good example of how step ins can be a great advantage. If you butt isn;t sitting in the cold stuff then it will stay warmer longer.
> 
> Also look at "2XU" or "Skins" get the Compression shorts version. All I wear is 2XUs and my snowboarding pants (Grenade feinds) and they is well warm enough for me in Australia and Japan. They are very thin, but warm and not likely to make your butt look B I G hehe.


You could just learn how to put your bindings on standing up. Seriously, it's not that hard to do.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

QFT!~



killclimbz said:


> You could just learn how to put your bindings on standing up. Seriously, it's not that hard to do.


10char


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks for the pic oneshot! Going to start looking for some neoprene as soon as I get home.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

skeletools.com should have a small even for a size 3 girl like you










Here's a winner


















-Slyder


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

My ass freezes from just sitting on the cold ass lift chairs. Its ruins my day really.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Neoprene kayaking shorts?

NRS Women's HydroSkin Sport Shorts

I might even have to try on the mens version myself:
http://www.rei.com/product/736124?p...-5308-DF11-BAE3-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

oneshot said:


> the neoprene trick works killer! warm and dry your ass will stay.. and plus its just fun creating something you know you will used for years to come..
> 
> so.. i used a sewing machine to sew on the straps and i bought the buckles somewhere? can't remember... its's seriously been an ass saver on those wet sloppy washington snow days riding chairlifts..
> 
> check it.. this should help you..


*BRILLIANT!!!!!!*


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

She never complains of getting cold on the lift. Wonder what her secret is...


----------



## DoubleT77 (Nov 8, 2010)

So I scored some pretty decent neoprene today for 20$.  Now I'm debating bewtween sowing it into a pair of shorts or making a velcro contraption as posted above. 

It's been raining for two days here, I just might keep the wet suit and go for a swim if it continues.


----------

